# Watch your fav Live Tv Streaming Animal Channels in PC



## Tom1985 (Mar 11, 2009)

"Hello guys,
I have tried a lot of internet satellite tv players.. to be honest, I am quite disappointed because the ones I tried have a pretty poor channel offering and do not actually have good quality. After a few weeks I saw an add of Watch Satellite TV on PC and tried it, it's the only one I would recommend to my friends.
As they claim on their website, the software comes with more than 3000 TV channels, 1000+ Radio channels, 1000+ online movies. This last feature is pretty cool. They updated the movies every weak.You simply click on any movie name to start watching straight away with no need to download. But the best thing is that the 95% of the TV channels does actually work. Too many TV to PC software have no maintenance, with the net result that 40-50% of the channels are like broken or offline. That is the reason i disappointed . You just click on the update button and in a matter of 5-7 seconds you get the updates of the day! The quality of the channels is definitely good for the one-time-fee I paid (29 bucks), including ESPN, CBS, Fox, National Geographic, Animal Planet, Animal World CNN , History Channel streams (there is also plenty of European channel I do not know..). On top of this, I have contacted customer support twice to request the addition of two local channels from my area (San Diego); the customer support replied to my email within 12 hours (another website replied to my email after 4 days...) and after 3 days I noticed my 2 channels had been added into the TV Player.. pretty Cool! To me, this is better than others ,love 
"


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

DOES it work outside UK - NOT YET FOUND A SYSTEM THAT WE CAN USE IN TURKIYE.


----------

